# Steve Carell finished filming The Office



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2011)

So as you may or may not know, season 7 is Steve Carell's last season of "The Office". It's sad because the whole show was based around him and his life as manager at Dunder Mifflin/Sabre.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/03/04/steve-ca...-on-the-office/


After Season 4, The Office has been subpar at best. Jokes aren't all that funny anymore. But I've been continuing to watch it to see it to the end.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So as you may or may not know, season 7 is Steve Carell's last season of "The Office". It's sad because the whole show was based around him and his life as manager at Dunder Mifflin/Sabre.
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/03/04/steve-ca...-on-the-office/
> 
> ...



Agreed, only I only catch episodes here and there these days


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Bye bye to him.


----------



## tagzard (Mar 4, 2011)

Its not gunna be the same anymore. But if dwight becomes manager i might watch it


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 4, 2011)

I heard Will Ferrell is coming on, for a couple episodes, but after that, I wonder who'll replace Michael. I hope it's Creed, haha.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> After Season 4, The Office has been subpar at best. Jokes aren't all that funny anymore. But I've been continuing to watch it to see it to the end.


Wait, they were funny before that?

I never liked this show at all.  I don't find "comedy" shows like these funny.  Another example of a show like this is Parks and Recreation.  The humor in both of these shows is just so dry and unfunny.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2011)

becat said:
			
		

> I heard Will Ferrell is coming on, for a couple episodes, but after that, I wonder who'll replace Michael. I hope it's Creed, haha.



Yeah, apparently he's coming in before Michael leaves, just to make the transition easier.

There's talks that they will continue the series after Michael leaves, which I hope doesn't come true.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 4, 2011)

I never really liked the office; Decent concept, but subpar show.

I wonder what's gonna happen. Didn't the whole show revolve around him?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe they would give him a new show?


----------



## nando (Mar 5, 2011)

eww, no will ferrel please. 

while carell was funny his humor was exhausting... won't miss him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

Ferrel isn't there for good. Just to ease the transition and give that branch a manager. Basically to just go along with the story. It's either Ferrel as Manager, or Ryan Howard on the show, and we all know how horrible the show became when he was promoted as Michael's boss.


----------



## nando (Mar 5, 2011)

ryane is a producer for the show, and writer, and director... i think he knows he's not that great in it because he could easily make his role more prominent but ever since he came back from being the big boss he is just in the background.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 8, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. To me it falls in line with shows that try so hard to be funny they are transparent in doing so and lose all sense of humor, like Robot Chicken.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

Well up to season 4, the show was funny, not because it tried so hard as it does now, but because of the awkward moments in it. Like the dumb awkward things Michael says, when he thinks he's sounding smart.

I mean, Season 7 has it's moments. It's a lot better than Season 5 and 7, because they're focusing more on Michael. But when you break down the season, Michael is the only one who's been consistent, and I think it's the other people's characters that are making him seem less funny.

Michael: Guy who thinks he's the funniest and does awkward things.

Jim: Character who went to being a guy just working at Dunder Mifflin not wanting a career and playing pranks, now has a career at Dunder Mifflin and doesn't do pranks.

Dwight: Character who was always the whiney, goody goody who would never do wrong and was loyal, is now a guy who thinks he's the greatest person in the building.

Pam: She went from being the shy one, to being a more open outgoing one (to me I think she's gotten funnier.)

Phyllis: Who went from being that sweet grandmother that you loved, to just being plain annoying.

Andy: Went from being a character who was trying to make a name for himself, who is now trying to just fit in.

Stanley: Perfect every season.

Creed: Died down in the last couple of seasons.

Meredith: Went from office slut to just a prop.

Kevin: Awkward funny moments to trying too hard.

Oscar: Went from someone who thought he was better than everyone but staying quiet, to flaunting it.

Angela: Became a prop.

Ryan: Prop.

Kelly: Annoying character. Yes she's supposed to be, but it's too much. Trying too hard.

Daryl: Warehouse Guy to Office Man, thus making him follow rules now.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 8, 2011)

Well at least his departure was smooth, unlike Charlie Sheen's from 2.5 Men.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly, when he said to Jo that he misses Holly Flax from Nashua, and she said she'll see what she can do, I was so happy. I loved the fact that Michael found someone who loves him and is just as awkward as him. I was bugged when they broke up.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Jim: Character who went to being a guy just working at Dunder Mifflin not wanting a career and playing pranks, now has a career at Dunder Mifflin and doesn't do pranks.
> 
> Dwight: Character who was always the whiney, goody goody who would never do wrong and was loyal, is now a guy who thinks he's the greatest person in the building.


well jim has to support a baby now (as well as pam does also) so he cant do the sort of crazy stuff he used to do, occasionally but not that much anymore

and dwight owns the building now so he is pretty much entitled to that, or at least he thinks so


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

But that's what I'm saying, Dwight shouldn't be the owner, and Jim and Pam shouldn't have had a baby. If you compare them to their younger counterparts, it's like you're watching an entirely different show.


----------

